# Television Show "The Office"



## printman2000 (Oct 21, 2007)

Thursday night's episode of the office featured one of the characters running and hopping on a freight train. By the look of the boxcars and seeing several old heavyweight passenger cars in the background, I am assuming they shot this scene at some railroad museum. Anyone see this episode and/or know where it was shot?


----------



## saxman (Nov 14, 2007)

I saw this episode too. Not sure either where they shot it. NBC.com though has some cast commentaries though. They might mention something about it. Hopefully when season 4 DVD comes out they might talk about it too. One of the best shows ever though!


----------

